# Under mount kitchen sink retrofit



## georges (Jan 2, 2017)

I'd like to retrofit a kitchen sink





I want to retain the under mount but the counter tops are granite. The idea would be to retrofit with a stainless stain apron sink like:




Questions:

1) How involved is it to removed under mount sink? Not sure how it's mounted but assuming it's glued?

2) Can the granite be cut in place to remove the "front" part and refinished and beveled to match existing sides?

3) Can the rear portion of the counter top be cut to be straight?

4) What can be done about the unsightly grout line between the two slabs? Seems that it's gotten wider over the years.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 2, 2017)

Are you ready for a mess, to remove the old sink use a box cutter it is just held there with silicone.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krPJZfS_vjU[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZBmdR-LtDM[/ame]


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 2, 2017)

1.) Before you start cutting, look under the sink because besides the top being sealed to the sink, with an indeterminate type of caulking, the may well be held in place by the cabinet rough top having been routed and the sink set into the routed pattern, or by clips anchored to the top and supporting the sink edges, or by a series of blocking which the edge of the sink is set on and the counter installed.

2.&3.) Yes.

4.) A professional polisher will probably be able to mix an epoxy patch for the grout line.

Supporting the new farm sink should also be able to be accomplished by the person who amends the cabinet.


----------



## johnjh2o (Jan 2, 2017)

Use a heat gun or hair dryer to soften the calking. Makes the job go much easer. As far as cutting the granite in place that will make a mess.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm all for DIY but this needs an expert with Granite countertops. Your biggest problem is going to be the existing offset faucet holes- they will not work with the new design so they will have to be filled (an expert's job) or plugged with caps (cheap and nasty looking). Plus there may not be enough space left to mount new faucets where it's narrow in back now. It's not going to be as easy as just straightening the back and opening the front and you're not going to like the price of doing this the right way.

With tile work and stone countertops I always advise folks to stay with traditional designs and avoid the trendy because you're going to be replacing fixtures or remodeling long before those things need replacement. 

Phil


----------



## georges (Jan 4, 2017)

Thank you all for the thoughtful answers. Definitely not something I'd consider as 100% DIY. Gave me some good food for thoughts on what it entails. Worst case I was going to opt for a top mounted retrofit. Seems workable but I hate those lips on top of counter.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 4, 2017)

The first question, is dimensionally, and with the necessary "in-fill" required for the faucet placement on the sink pictured, would a model W/O faucet pre-drills be better suited, or narrower depth?


----------

